# Dead gold fish... Every day



## gilk (Sep 7, 2015)

Every day or two, I find one of my new gold fish floating dead in my pond.
I see no reason, the all look healthy, and growing fine...
Any idea? 


















and it's a 3m3 pond, filtered and holds ~25 goldfish...


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2015)

Check your water parameters. What is your ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate? Also check pH. The both pictures look like scales are missing and the fins look shredded or something. It looks like ammonia burn, but not entirely sure as I haven't seen ammonia burn on fish.. So I would check the ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate levels and make sure they are normal.


----------



## gilk (Sep 7, 2015)

Well, scals are missing.
But the fines where biten by othr fish after that one was dead.


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Looks like the pond itself maybe fine, you have good plant growth as well as algae.

Off the top of my head,

Bad stock, parasites or maybe predators, contaminants?

Do any of the remaining fish have fins similar to the one pictured?


----------



## gilk (Sep 7, 2015)

All fish sims to look great.
Helty and vital. Including does I find desd in the morning...

By the way, Its been 3 days with no casualties


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Good news.

Could very well be the casualties may not have been the healthiest.

Just keep a eye on them for a little longer.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Lovely pond, by the way.


----------



## philden06 (Apr 25, 2016)

I would suspect blue heron

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

